# Possibility for feeder rescue to be pregnant



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

I picked up such a pretty hooded champagne girl today, she is from the small feeder bin, which means she is possibly 6-7 weeks from what I can tell from her size.
i'm hoping she does not fall pregnant, but I could clearly tell she got at it with one of the males at the store by the plug and visible mess around that area.
I'm super worried. I can return her within 14 days if she does turn out to be pregnant, but part of me does not want to..
Opinions/suggestions?? What do I do if she is pregnant??


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

If you have the resources then keep her if not take her back rats can have a lot of babies and very hard to find homes for well at least for me then you have to deal with people backing out etc I mean it's really up to you but I find rat pregnancy is a pain that's why when I go to a feeder bin I get males 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

A plug is only present immediately following coitus. Are you certain what you saw?

How long have you had her? 

A pregnant doe needs a tank or bin with lots of bedding, increased protein and trust in you. 


I am of the opinion that if you can handle 13 rats on top of what you have, you should keep her. You may be able to rehome some (check on the adoption board if there are people nearby who'd adopt), but not many people rehome all their litter. I have 8/13. 
Reasoning: both the mom and her kits will be likely dead at a serpents mouth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

I actually have her in her own tank currently as I usually do this before introducing any new rats to my two existing ones. I have her on lots of care-fresh bedding, and try to interact with her. She's scared right now of course, so I try not to force myself onto her; she has let me pet her though, so I hope I am gaining her trust slowly.
The pet store I got her from makes me mad due to it's lack of care for all it's rodents; just not feeders. A Chinese Dwarf Hamster actually seemed to be giving birth while I was there, ugh. And all the tanks have mixed sexes.

I just got her today, around 2pm EST, and was checking her over as soon as I got her home and saw the plug. I am sure of what I saw.
I got her over a blue hooded rat due to the fact the blue hooded had something going on with one of it's eyes. She was lightly bloated I might add.

I will try to keep her, and re-home most of the litter- If I can get myself to give up the cuties LOL.


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

Hate to double post, but for anyone curious, this is her [ of course, if she does turn out to be pregnant, you can't tell now. ]


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She's a wee thing! Are you sure she is even five weeks? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

It might be the picture angle/close-ness?
I could take a photo to compare my hand to her if you like..!
I just compared her to adults and remember the size of my recently deceased baby who might have died from defect- She was 5.5 weeks old and similar size.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Alright. It's hard to tell precisely weeks, easier to range. She definitely is prepubescent it seems so this pregnancy may be a hard one. 

If she was younger than five weeks, she couldn't bear kits. Even older than that, it is not usually likely (so I've heard). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

Ah..
Should I be concerned then with her health, or will she just not be pregnant then most likely?
I'm new to this, I'm sorry.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's fine. She'll just need lots of nutrients to help her, and I'd count the days carefully so you can be on hand (21). She may be stunted by it, as my Caius was a young mother and never really grew much after. 

I was told at the time (my own rats having been young when we had an oops litter) that at that age they are sometimes not receptive to breeding and wholly uninterested. So there may be a chance that she isn't pregnant. 

In case she is, though, her age is such that pumping her with protein and such shouldn't be detrimental but may be hard to see if she is fat or pregnant until week three is nearly on you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

I see. I will definitely keep track then! I heard about stunted growth from rats having given birth at young ages before actually- and I don't really mind if it does as long as it doens't affect her health in the long run..!

I'm going to just hope she isn't though, I don't want her growth to be, stunted ect. But she will get more protein then normal, and will be watched after carefully for the next three weeks.

Thankyou so much for the help!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep!
I just remembered to add, expect her kits to run on the higher end of numbers. But, it is perfectly normal for a couple to pass away in the first few days. 

Did you get her from PetCo? If so, on day fifteen I would inform them that they sold you a pregnant rat because they may help with supplies. One member did so anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind when counting out her kits- If she is pregnant. : )

No. I got it from this small store around here called " Pet Supplies PLUS ". Terrible rodent care, as I stated before.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They are still a chain, so they might supply you with higher protein food or kitten replacement milk. I would just argue and see what you can get as per help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

I will look into doing such then.
Ugh, I feel so bad for all the animals they have there, wish I was rich LOL.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

If this is something that you're really worried about, there is a drug that can induce a miscarrage so she will not be pregnant. It is something that is also used in dogs, I can try to find the name for you if you like. If she is super young, then it might be risky for her to be pregnant and possibly life threatening. Someone on here recently had a young pregnant rat that died during labor (we assume it was because she had a baby stuck inside that couldn't be moved, and she had bleeding) over the course of a few days so she unfortunatley suffered for a long time until she finally died from it without receiving any treatment. If you're thinking you would definitely still like to let her have her litter (assuming she is pregnant) I would get as prepared as possible for any worst case scenario that may happen. If she does have a kit stuck and you want to save her and the babies, she will need a C-section which will be expensive. Or at least save money to have her put to sleep if she is suffering and cannot be operated on. Look up now so you know later where emergency vets are in your area that you can go to at night if your normal vet is closed. 

I'm sorry, I don't want to scare you! I just think given recent situations that happened on here, and since your girl is so young too, it is best to be prepared for the worst just in case it happens! I think it's great that you saved this little girl, she is very pretty!  Raising babies is also very fun and rewarding, if not a bit stressful sometimes. If she has babies, I hope you can find good homes for any and all you give away.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

OMG pet supplies plus does have horrible care all there female rats are almost always pregnant and that's where I went and a female had a large tumor and the worker shrugged it off anyway if she has kits be prepared to lose some babies it happened to my gimchi she had twelve and only 5 made it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

Thankyou for all the shared knowledge, Finnebon! I'll keep the dangers in mind, though I'll try to hope for the best if she is pregnant. I'll still be prepared for anything rough to come along hopefully!I'm not interested in the drug that would cause miscarriage, so no thankyou.  If thing grow to stressful, I might look it up Then.And no worries, it's hard to scare me! Thankyou again Finnebon!Yeah, it's pretty terrible Batman.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I wish you the best of luck it probably wont be overwhelming because you only have one female that's pregnant I had two lol but you'll be anxious wondering if she had them when your not around lol my gimchi nested right before she gave birth like a day before she had them so make sure she has a lot of bedding.she can shuffle around

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Batman.  Yeah, I'd probably go crazy with a lot of pregnant rats. And yup, lots of soft bedding, check!


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Also for protein I use to scramble up eggs give her almond or Kitty milk them again I gave baby formula too which um lita got addicted too :what:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Best of luck. I bought a female who turned out to be pregnant, oddly enough a champange hooded like yours. Fourteen babies and all survived. For some reason I could never figure out though none of the babies ever grew as big as the mother, and she's normal sized. I found a good home for two of them and ended up having to keep the others, but now it's so routine caring for taht many isn't any harder than caring for two. Just means doing everything more often, like cleaning and checking food and water. I hate pet stores who are so irresponsible. Hope she and the potential babies are healthy. You'll be amazed at how quickly they change, the day their whiskers are there and when their little ears pop up and you can see their markings. it really is a miracle.


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

Thankyou!


----------



## ReptilesAndRats (Dec 3, 2013)

.. My phone glitched out. But I said: sorry for lack of updates! She's doing well. Hoarding food. She is named Little now.  http://i.imgur.com/vX2yOz7.jpg


----------

